# [SOLVED] Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I recently bought AC:B for the PC as it was released not to long ago. It had a delayed release for the PC much to my dismay. I'm glad it's finally out now though.

My problem is, i'm having huge framerate drops throught the game. I know what your thinking, I must have a bad PC, or i'm running 9000 and 1 different processes. But i'm not. I have a decent gaming PC. I've been playing Black Ops, Crysis 2, Dragon Age 2 and suchlike all on extremely high with no problems whatsoever. My system specs are as follows:

CPU: AMD x4 Phenom 3.4ghz Black edition (Overclocked to 3.9ghz)
GPU: ATI Sapphire HD 5770
RAM: 4GB corsair DDR3
DirectX 11

Full PC specs can be seen under my name <----

The minimum requirements for this game are: 

CPU: Dual cores at ~2.5ghz
GPU: 256 MB DirectX 9.0-compatible card with Shader Model 3.0 or 
RAM: 1.5 GB
DirectX 9.0

As you can see my PC is more than capable of running it, and yet i'm running it at 10fps with every setting on low (Textures low, no vysnc).

I'm torn between it's a problem with the game, as even with everything on low it looks as though everything is still set on high.

Here is a screenshot of me playing it with every setting on as low as it goes:

Steam Community :: Marmalade :: Screenshots

Looks fantastic, as though everything is on high. As you can see from the other screenshots, they're the other games i've been playing with pretty much all the settings set to high as possible.

any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.*

Would you mind popping open your computer case and checking to see how much dust is in there? Dust is normally the cause of overheating, and overheating causes low frame rates.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.*

It's fairly clean, it's a new PC.

No overheating, i have the coolermaster V8 installed and it's idling at 30*C and no higher than 50*C at full use.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.*

Hey,

I can run AC3 on my PC pretty fine, so it shouldn't be a problem for that kind of built!

Do you get huge drops while playing other games? It could be your overclocking, for some reason I sometimes got drops when I had overclocked to 3,6Ghz my CPU, but I just dropped it to default and I'm okay with AC.

EDIT: Oops. Didn't even read your post fine.
But you know your OC values, so is it too much if you try dropping clocks back down? :4-dontkno


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.*

Thanks for your reply, Hasseli.

This is the only game I experience it on. 

I can reset my CMOS and see if that works. I would have thought that the GPU is the cause for framerate lag, rather than an overclocked CPU. Worth a shot though.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.*

If you think its the GPU, try reducing ATI's video settings by going to Catalyst Control Center -> Gaming -> 3D Application settings. Put everything to *Performance* and see if it helps anyhow. If it doesn't, it is not about your GPU. I have most of them in on the "Performance" side, and I can run the game 720p fine with my Radeon 5450.

EDIT: And try running the game XP compatibility mode.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood low framerate.*

Hello
first of all make sure the Vsync is turned off in the game's video settings
also try to download and install ATI Driver early preview 11.4 
AMD Catalyst
first make sure to uninstall your current drivers before installing new ones
I don't know if the AMD Dual Core optimizer could work for you, but it's worth a try
Technical Download Details


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for the bump I wanted to mark the thread as solved and say that it was because I set the AMD driver application to anything but application controlled.

My bad.


----------

